# Word for the day  preternatural



## Josiah (Mar 3, 2015)

*preternatural*

PRONUNCIATION:
(pree/pri-tuhr-NACH-uh-ruhl) 



MEANING:
_adjective_: Beyond what is natural or normal.

ETYMOLOGY:
From Latin praeter- (beyond, past) + naturam (nature). Earliest documented use: 1580.

USAGE:
“Ms. Yousafzai made a rapid recovery, and quickly drowned out her critics with her preternatural poise and speaking skills.”
Declan Walsh; Two Champions of Children Are Given Nobel Peace Prize; _The New York Times_; Oct 10, 2014.

He combined boundless optimism with a preternatural tolerance for risk.


----------

